# What is a good and reasonably priced tactical light for a px4 storm?



## Reaver46 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just purchased a beretta px4 storm and was looking for a reasonbly priced tactical light for it. Doesnt have to be anything fancy, just a light that looks good and fits well on the gun rail. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## duckman (Feb 19, 2012)

hey man how do i post my own question, and i dont know about ur question sorry bro


----------



## Reaver46 (Feb 19, 2012)

Go to forum and choose which one you want to post in. Then hit the little post button on the left side. I think haha, i just stumbled upon this thing and still trying to figure it out too.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Aim Sports Compact Tactical Light, Matte Black - 800731, Tactical Rifle Acc at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## Reaver46 (Feb 19, 2012)

I do like that one. Can't tell if the compact or subcompact light would be best for the full sized px4.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If you run a search for lights there are more on on that site....thats just the first one I found


----------



## Reaver46 (Feb 19, 2012)

Was also considering the trl-1 and the M3 tactical light. Any thoughts?


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

The trl-1 should fit. I put the trl-3 on my M&P .40c and I like it alot. Only thing I didn't like was you had to screw it on the rail, and they give you this "key" that you have to use. A pain in the butt. Called the customer service guy and told him what was going on. Apparently they have alot of calls on this. He tried to help me through it. Couldn't ever get it to fit. He sent me another for free but still couldn't get it to fit right. So I just screwed it on. Haven't had any problems so far. I like the way the glock light is with the little sort of quick disconnect switches you just pull down on the sides. If strealight would have that on their's instead of the screw I would absolutely love it.


----------

